# Bearing Buddies - Which Grease?



## moloch16 (Sep 5, 2011)

My used jon boat rig came with a trailer that has bearing buddies installed. I'm in the process of repacking the bearings. I was planning to use marine grade grease like I always do but then read this on the Bearing Buddy website:

_As you reassemble the components, fill the hubs completely with a high quality, multipurpose, no.2 grade lubricant (e.g., the type used for automotive suspensions). Don't use heavy, fibrous greases; don't mix grease types._

https://www.bearingbuddy.com/installation.html

So is the lubricant Bearing Buddy suggests different from the marine grease you get in the tubes at the local auto store? What exactly are they talking about and is this what everyone does that has bearing buddies?


----------



## crazymanme2 (Sep 5, 2011)

I use Kendall Blu

Just don't mix grease types.


----------



## basstender10.6 (Sep 5, 2011)

Just don't mix grease types.[/quote]
X2


----------



## moloch16 (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. Looking for other suggestions on grease. I'm thinking about the Walmart stuff as I can get a can for scooping and a tube for gunning. Also will be going to Northern Tool for new seals (bearings and races look good), if they have good grease I can buy there.

So basically, what grease and where to buy?

Thanks!


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Sep 6, 2011)

Walmart marine grease.


----------



## Derek (Sep 6, 2011)

Use the same marine grease you always do


----------



## BassBlaster (Sep 8, 2011)

I use Green Grease. Its 100% waterproof and 100% compatable with other greases. I use it for everything that has a grease fitting. It is a little pricey at about 8 bucks a tube but I go through less than a tube a year.


----------



## fish devil (Sep 8, 2011)

:twisted: I use SYNTHETIC marine grease since the first day I bought my boat. I have over 300 trips in eleven years of use. NEVER repacked the bearings. I add about three pumps of the gun into the fitting, every month of use.


----------



## basstender10.6 (Sep 13, 2011)

BassBlaster said:


> I use Green Grease. Its 100% waterproof and 100% compatable with other greases. I use it for everything that has a grease fitting. It is a little pricey at about 8 bucks a tube but I go through less than a tube a year.


It is totally worth $8 for a good tube of grease. Spending the extra few dollars will save you hundreds and the hassle down the road.


----------

